# Prairie 360 lifted



## lil'prairie

I just installed the lift on my Prairie 360 this weekend along with 26x9x12 Bear Claws on the front and 26x12x12 Bear Claws on the rear. Took it through some mud after we broke the ice off the hole. Sorry I didn't take







pictures going through the hole.


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good! :rockn:


----------



## monsterbrute750

Looks good. Those 360s are some tough sob's.


----------



## meangreen360

Speaking from experience,you sho rite. Loved mine


----------



## Eight

Lookin good!:rockn:


----------



## 03maxpower

i like it


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360

any updates on ur 360 bro?


----------

